
YC W17 Launch: MDAcne, Supr Daily, Bitrise, and Bulletin - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-w17-launch-mdacne-supr-daily-bitrise-and-bulletin/
======
jackfrodo
Bulletin seems great! I work in Soho and am always surprised to see empty
shops. I do wonder if it's successful, if it will face the same criticism as
Airbnb - it prices out long term tenants in favor of more lucrative short term
ones.

------
desireco42
I really enjoyed this selection. All are valid problems and I can see how they
can be successful. Maybe not billion dollar companies.

~~~
flat6turbo
i think each of these has billion dollar potential. they address massive
markets that are proven money makers.

------
baccredited
YC - Love the blog post intro format. If you offered a daily email with new YC
company descriptions I would subscribe (just subscribed to weekly). I've
invested in over 100 startups--this is more than curiosity.

~~~
goodJobWalrus
Hey, I just looked at your twitter profile. How does one invest $500 in a
startup?

~~~
astrange
[https://wefunder.com](https://wefunder.com)

Note: weirdly high number of coffee and alcohol brands.

------
pedalpete
Really liking Bulletin - with the number of 'pop-up' shops here in Sydney, I'm
sure a trend that is world-wide, they're solving a supply and demand side
issue.

------
bjshepard
The commodification of land is antisocial and bad for other economic agents.
Euthanasia of the rentier class is good policy all, including the rentier
class.

